# clown question



## jason5170 (Dec 22, 2006)

i have 1 gold stripe maroon clown and i was wondering if i could put another gold stripe maroon clown in with it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jason.:wave:

What is the size of your tank? What are the occupants of the tank? Pls include the invertebrates in the list. Clowns are often aggressive against each other when they try to defend their territory which often includes the anemone.

Good luck.


----------



## jason5170 (Dec 22, 2006)

55 gallon
bubble tip anenome
1 yellow tang
1 snowflake eel
1 coral beauty angel
2 mushroom corals
41 snails
2 hermit crabs
feather dusters
xenia


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sometimes when adding another clown to the system the first one can be very violent.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Appears you'll be fine as long as you have many live rocks for the new clown to hide in case the first one gets violent. I have not experiencing though any violent behavior from the clowns possibly due to many liverocks used in the tank.

Oh, and I hope you have pics of your tank.:mrgreen: Would love to see lots of marine pics.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i would not reccomend putting another gold stripe in your tank, it is to small. Gold stripes are very agressive and can even kill another clown in wanted too. Your tank is too small for that. But there is always a 50/50 chance of things. But why would you and to pay the money for a fish and only have a 50 percent chance that tha clown you have now wont kill it.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree that you are near or at your stocking limits. You did not list you husbandry techniques, IE: filters, powerheads, live rock, live sand, water changes, giant skimmer, etc.... So it is difficult to say anything besides you are maxed out. If you go for it think of it as your last fish. While acclimating the fish reaquascape the tank. Mix it all up. this will make every fish find new territories and will the new fish.


----------



## jason5170 (Dec 22, 2006)

canister filter
1200 g.p.h. powerhead
1500 g.p.h. powerhead
50# c.c.
50# LR
skimmer
24 hour orbit light
20% change every month


----------

